# New egg-bid.com



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

There's a new egg-bid.com but notice there is hyphen between the egg and bid (egg-bid) It'll be interesting to see if it really ever gets off the ground. There's a lot of other bird auction sites on the internet.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I hope it is better then eggbid.com because that website was bad.


----------

